# Whats thw crazyest thing ur goats have eaten?



## augusffa

Just wondering lol! 
One time Trixie ate right through the lead rope I had her tied up with! Then jazzy(Jazzmin: and ik that's not the typical spelling of the name) ate the charm that I had on my cellphone!!! And for the weirdest of all..........one time a kid sat her baby doll down in the goat pasture and spirit ate it's fingers! I felt so bad bc I thought the girl was crying but turns out she was crying of laughter lol she thought it was hilarious!


----------



## KarmakeeFarm

the drawstring from my sweatshirt!!!! I did get it pulled out of her mouth so not totally eaten-Norma likes to chew my hair so i put my hood up when I deal with her-she pulls hard!


----------



## Dani-1995

I was at a show one time and my dad had gotten Bojangles (the best fried chicken ever!!) And I had my wether tied to my chair... well when I wasn't looking he.leaned over and ate some of my chicken... it was weird!


----------



## DDFN

Well back when I still had some Pygmy's my hubby saw my pygmy buck eat a paper gasket. I got a text while I was out saying "Ozzie ate a paper gasket. . . and I think he liked it!"  

One of my nubian's when she was just a baby was munching on my hair while I was working on another goat and by the time I noticed what she was doing I had to pull my hair out of her mouth and I had a unique Hair cut


----------



## Dani-1995

Goats just love hair. I'm not sure why but they do. I have to put mine up or my bottle baby will pull it. The same wether that ate chicken also pulled ribbons and hair ties out of my hair.


----------



## nursehelg

My earbuds from my Iphone! My little ND/Pygmy cross buck bit right through it. LOL! I got the piece out of his mouth so needless to say I don't wear them anymore while feeding up.


----------



## goatgirl22

I had just bought my goat more food and I was emptying the bags and my buck came over and and started eating the bag!! It was really funny because when I tried to get it back from him he ran away from me! With it in his mouth!!!


----------



## Serenity Woods

Cori made a concerted effort to eat a rubber glove recently. When I fished it out of her mouth, a fingertip was missing


----------



## MOgoatlady

Not something eaten, but my doe Pricilla is a coffee addict. If I bring my coffee cup into the barn the only safe place I can set it is on the ledge over the door, otherwise she will find it, snap the lid off and drink it!


----------



## Dayna

Cloud tried to eat a tarp ball. I had to pull it out of her mouth.


----------



## Goat Mom

My goats have eaten tarps, pieces of black plastic, and apparently they were eating the insulation off the wires in my husband's tractor. They really like plastic.


----------



## goatgirl132

A wire to my ear buds
And a bout 2 inches of my hair my hair became really layers in one spot! (fell asleep in pen)


----------



## goatgirl132

goatgirl22 said:


> I had just bought my goat more food and I was emptying the bags and my buck came over and and started eating the bag!! It was really funny because when I tried to get it back from him he ran away from me! With it in his mouth!!!


Sounds like what my border collie does!


----------



## augusffa

Oh and Charlie has eaten my show numbers right off my shirt!! Sometimes he's a real booger >:/


----------



## Texas.girl

I always wear my hair in a pony tail and I am so tired of it being pulled by goats.

Sport ate an entire aloe vera plant last summer. He was born in June and so was maybe 3 months old at the time. It was a big plant too. He had the runs for days. I gave him some probios afterward just to be on the safe side.

Bambi loves the 2nd toe on each foot belonging to my ranch partner. She ignores his other toes but he had to stop wearing sandles because she will bite that 2nd toe every change she gets.

I was told goats do not like jalapenos. That is a lie. I lost count how many jalapeno plants I purchased only for the goats to gobble them all down the second they get a chance. One plant was full of jalapeno's when the goats got into the vegetable garden last summer. The stange thing is the goats seem to run straight for the jalapeno plants and only after they are gone start on the other vegetables. 

Yesterday Midnight tried to eat the plastic thingy on the drawstring for my windbreaker yesterday. He would have succeeded except the drawstring was sewn to the windbreaker so he couldn't pull it and run away from me at the same time.


----------



## Texas.girl

Oh, and I drink a lot of water. I just get thirsty often. All the goats are obsessed with my straw. I have to put the container in a spot no goat can get to it or they will go after that straw. I have had straws go missing only to find a well chewed straw lying in the dirt yards away. 

Oh, and what is it with leather gloves? My ranch partner has gloves sticking out of his back pocket all the time and someone is always nibbling on them. If I lay my leather gloves down anywhere, one will usually go missing. Once it took us several days to find that glove.


----------



## DDFN

Dani-1995 said:


> Goats just love hair. I'm not sure why but they do. I have to put mine up or my bottle baby will pull it. The same wether that ate chicken also pulled ribbons and hair ties out of my hair.


:laugh: That is actually why I had such a unique hair style after the chewing because at the time my hair was very long. So I would pull it up in a ponytail and have it looped back through (if you know what I mean) so I had this U shaped pair then the end coming back out. . . well she chewed the U part so it was very long pieces 



goatgirl22 said:


> I had just bought my goat more food and I was emptying the bags and my buck came over and and started eating the bag!! It was really funny because when I tried to get it back from him he ran away from me! With it in his mouth!!!


Oh if any of mine are out when I am emptying bags they actually walk into the bags as far as they can wearing the bag trying to get what they think still has food in it! 



Serenity Woods said:


> Cori made a concerted effort to eat a rubber glove recently. When I fished it out of her mouth, a fingertip was missing


When I work on the bucks feet I wear gloves since they are all sticky buck-a-fied right now. Two of the boys will try to take my gloves off but they have never managed to eat them. I think its something about the smell or texture. Silly boys


----------



## thomcarol

The other day one of ours was chowing down on dog food. The dogs didn't know what to think!


----------



## Dani-1995

This goat didn't eat anything, just played keep away. Anyway, I was taking down the yellow things that hold an electric wire onto a chain link fence (had a jumper) and my sisters wether decided to grab one. He ran all around the pen, me chasing behind him until he finally got in the dog house and dropped it in the back where I couldn't reach. That ended up being his toy... he'd through it and go after it and want people to try to get it from him.


----------



## xymenah

Beep eat a broken clay pot once. I thought she was going to die because when she saw me coming after her to get her to stop she swallowed a huge piece that caught on her throat a bit. I can't even count the plastic objects a goat I used to have named Betty ate. She ate Walmart bags, coffee containers, rubber washers, rake handles, cups, zip ties and so much more.


----------



## lottsagoats

My horses tail, my hair, jalapeno peppers, dog biscuits, a tarp, chicken feathers, dog wool, plastic baling twine, tin foil.......


----------



## BigBillygoat

My 4 year old Saanen buck once ate a pair of longjohns. He pulled them right off the clothes line and ate them in less than 5 minutes.He had no problem digesting them.


----------



## BigBillygoat

My Saanen buck also ate many of my hankies.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I had one very nearly ingest a tattoo digit


----------



## darth

Rolls of toilet paper. I left the boot of the car open and she jumped in and helped herself, plastic wrap and all. Even my dogs will trash a 36 roll bag in one hit if I don't put it out of reach. I do have to wonder what it tastes like. Everyone wants it!


----------



## BigBillygoat

Here is Gizmo.he's finishing off a shirt that I gave him to eat.he had no problem eating and digesting the shirt.


----------



## BigBillygoat

goatgirl22 said:


> I had just bought my goat more food and I was emptying the bags and my buck came over and and started eating the bag!! It was really funny because when I tried to get it back from him he ran away from me! With it in his mouth!!!


My bucks really like paper bags too.


----------



## BigBillygoat

Here are a couple pics of Jade eating shirts.


----------



## GaGoats2017

One of my market girls ate 75% of my prize ribbon lol. It was hanging out of my pocket while we were waiting on the judge to go down the rest of the line, and my friends from the stands kept trying to wave me down. I thought they were congratulating me, until I looked down to see she had half the ribbon down her throat hahaha.

I had one that would eat all our chicken eggs. You know when hens start clucking after they lay? He would come running across the field every time he heard them, like a dinner bell. Lol

I can't even remember all the stuff I have pulled out of their mouths hahaha. Don't you just love the little goofs?


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch

A cigarette. A LIT cigarette


----------



## Deborah Haney

I lost a laptop charger, a DS charger, and a pair of ear buds to my little wether. I finally figured out goat-proofing 2 weeks before he moved outside. Before he fit in the stanchion I had to trim his hooves by holding him under my arm. At one point he turned around and started chewing on my hair. I was too determined to care and figured it would just get all gross but when I went to take a shower, the green clumps just came out.

My doe is perfect though. The weirdest thing she's eaten is a raisin from between my lips. I really just wanted to see if she'd do it.


----------



## Madgoat

They do LOVE hair don't they? I guess the strangest thing mine had devoured so far, is paint peeled off in sheets of a newly painted stall door.


----------

